

Show HN: auto-track your vehicle business mileage - mojoe
http://bluemotolabs.com/traxer.html

======
mojoe
This is our first serious Android app -- my co-founder and I would really
appreciate feedback! We decided to put an alpha version of the app up on our
website to download for free so we could solicit comments before we release
the final version.

